# P'cola Bch Pomps(with pic)



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I hadn't been out in almost a week, so I hit the water yesterday morn. around 8 at the Pickens gate. Long story short, no bites no fish. I did see 4 pomps caught but none for me. I scouted a few places and headed to the house. I went toone of the places I spotted yesterday, and had lines in by 6:45. Got my first fish in about 5 minutes. An hour and a half later and nothing else to show for it. I began thinking about moving when I got a second bite that broke me off. Then in short order I had 4 bites landing 3 pomps from 8:45 to 9:15. Another 40 minutes or so passed and I landed a 5th pomp. I decided to give it another half hour before I packed it in to see if I could get my limit. As luck would have it, just as I started to pack up my stuff magic number 6 hit the beach.They ranged from 11.5 to 15 inches. Now for the good stuff. I was fishing out from the cross with 3 rods at staggered distances. Fresh peeled shrimp on 2 hook rigs tied with flourocarbon and circle hooks. I had a friend fishing right beside with mono rigs and he didn't get a single bite. I found no fleas and haven't for a couple of weeks now. Oh well, tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice:clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice.....MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

well done :clap


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report...we're headed down tonight and know what I'll be doing tomorrow...we're about 1/4 mile toward Pickens from the cross. Those pomps eat real good. You obviously know what you're doing with the shrimp.

REELGOOD


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

When you say fresh peeled shrimp...are you buying this at the grocery store seafood department and just peeling it? Do you leave the tail on?



Thanks and nice catch!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I pomp fish floro for 2 reasons. I seem to get more bites & the rigs hold up much better than mono.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

As for the shrimp question, most bait and tackles places that carry live shrimp periodically cull out dead or dying shrimp from the overall baits. They'll keep it on ice for a day or so before freezing it. I try to buy that shrimp but if they are out then I go with live shrimp. I really don't like any shrimp that has been frozen when surf fishing. It just seems to fall off the hook too easily and doesn't seem as attractive to the fish. Hope this helps. Tight lines 

-Jason


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

:clapnice report looks like some good eating


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice haul:bowdown You make it look to easy. I only have days like those in the spring. Keep up the great reports and:takephoto


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## Linestretcher (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey man nice catch!!!I'm going 2 have 2 stop in Flounders 1 day & buy u a drink,talk ya in 2 telling me how 2 do it.Good job man!!!


----------



## Linestretcher (Nov 4, 2007)

Jason,what kinda set up r u using,as far as rods&reel goes?????


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

My standard setup is a 3 rod spread. An 11' rod with Penn reel, 20# Ande mono, and 30# braid top shot, a 10' rod with 25# Ande and 30# braid topshot, and a 9' with 17# and 20# braid topper. Tight Lines.

-Jason


----------



## Linestretcher (Nov 4, 2007)

Jason... Thanks 4 the reply.I enjoy & I'm very active in all types of fishing, but surf fishing 4 pomps is something i'm dying 2 try, but don't know mutch about.What makes this forum so great is sportsman like yourself willing 2 pass on knowledge.Hoping 2 hit the beach in about a week 2 try my luck,feel like i have starting point,i appreciate it.Good luck on ur next outing!!!!!


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

'' FIST FULL OF POMPANO '' YUM!


----------

